# 100% percent cranberry juice



## Aina (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it okay to give your rabbits some 100% cranberry juice as flavoring in their water? If so, how much would I give? Both Ronnie and Skye love craisens and I know cranberry juice is good for humans, so I was wondering about it for rabbits.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a juice and juices usually have a lot of suger in them...which is not good for bunnies.

But I don't know.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 19, 2008)

Aina, yes, I believe it's just fine to add some to their water. Let me double check.

Okay, check out this link from our library. Cranberry is fine.

http://www.vrra.org/forcefeeding.htm


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2008)

Muffin will come up to me if I'm drinking cranberry juice and try to sip out of my glass!! I gave her a little in a bowl so she wouldn't get her bunny tongue in my drink! It is sugary, so only give a little, but it is ok to give! I have her ~2tsp.


----------



## Aina (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I think I'll give them a little tonight and see how they like it.


----------



## MsBinky (Mar 21, 2008)

This is a very personal opinion...

I, myself, would not mess with their water unless they are ill and I need to get them to drink and am desperate to get them to do so. I would worry about them getting picky with their water and pout when it isnot a treat. The again my guys are pretty well-behaved now, but before... Sheesh, I had a hard time with Wiggles to get her to eat something if she had tasted better. Lol. I'm sure it is most likely alright every once in a while but I am just paranoid that way:baghead


----------



## Aina (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks for the concern, MsBinky. I hadn't thought of that. 
Actually, I am doing this because someone, not sure who, had sludge in their pee the other day. It hasn't happened since. They both seem fine and the vet seemed clueless, so I am trying to make them drink more and follow some things I found on the net. Ronnie and Skye both seem to like to eat and drink anything, so I don't think I should have a problem with that.


----------

